# Java plugin for Opera



## NicoM (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,

I'm running FreeBSD 8.2 RELEASE (AMD64), and using Xfce4 as a Window Manager. I've never managed to get Java working in Opera.

I have installed linux-sun-jdk16, enabled linux emulation (and mounted linproc), created a symlink to /usr/local/linux-sun-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so so that Opera can detect the plug-in (the opera:plugins detects it as Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_24). But it's not working...

It doesn't work either with the IcedTeaPlugin.so from openjdk6.

All the ports and system are up to date.

Has anyone ever managed to get it to work with Opera?

Thank you.


----------



## NicoM (Mar 24, 2011)

The Opera 11.10 beta seems to fix my problem, at least with the IcedTeaPlugin.


----------



## kronisk (Mar 31, 2011)

I downloaded Opera 11.10 beta to try to get the java working, but I failed miserably. I didn't try IcedTeaPlugin, because I can't use that unfortunately. Hopefully the java problem with Opera could get some attention, It's quite tiresome. For now I'm using SeaMonkey to get java working (aboutlugins):

```
Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_07-b02

    File name: libjavaplugin_oji.so
    Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_07
```

This plugin serves my needs so that's fine. I could not get that particular plugin (or any other that's NOT icedtea) working with firefox either.


----------



## NicoM (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

I've read somewhere (don't remember, probably on the Opera forum, I'll search) Opera can't use libjavaplugin_oji.so in later versions, only the libnpjp2.so will work (plugin from linux-sun-jdk16). In Opera 11.10 (beta), IcedTeaPlugin works on my system, it didn't in 11.01 version.


----------



## grigorovl (Apr 3, 2011)

Disregard, I was missing a symlink of the plugin to /usr/local/lib/opera/plugins/.


----------



## NicoM (Apr 3, 2011)

Grigorovl, you meant 11.01 and 11.10 versions, I guess.
You don't have to enable Linux emulation for OpenJDK! It's only needed for the linux version of Java (linux-sun-jdk).
Opera 11.10 is not in ports, it's still a beta version, you have to download it manually.

To clarify, as far as I now, on my system (FreeBSD, switched recently to i386):
- With Opera 11.01 (in ports), the linux-sun-jdk and openjdk6 java plugins appear in operalugins if correctly installed. But none of these two work for me, even if linux-sun-jdk should have.
- With Opera 11.10 (beta and manually downloadable), i only tried the openjdk6 Java plugin and it worked immediatly after correct configuration, no hangs.
My advice (as a newcomer in FreeBSD), if you have problems with Java plugins in Opera 11.01 and can't manage to resolve them, is to wait for Opera 11.10 release, it seems to handle plugins better. I spent too much time trying to make this Java thing work in Opera 11.01 with no success.


----------



## grigorovl (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah I was using the linux plugins, silly me. I also meant 11 as you said.

So since I run OpenJDK, can I just use Opera 11.10 beta from source, link /usr/local/lib/openjdk/IcedTea...so to opera plugins..... and it should work? I don't need flash or anything just java.


----------



## NicoM (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## bbzz (Apr 14, 2011)

I installed and linked both IcedTeaPlugin.so and  libnpjp2.so to /usr/local/lib/opera/plugins and it neither works nor detects it.
Using latest Opera with amd64. Any other suggestion?


----------



## bbzz (Apr 14, 2011)

The correct place for link was /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/opera/
Now it works.


----------



## NicoM (Apr 16, 2011)

I've just tested it with the release version of Opera 11.10, and it works for me too.
There are default directories for plugins in Opera, /usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/opera and /usr/local/lib/npapi/symlinks/linux-opera !


----------

